# it has hit home.....



## reptastic (Feb 5, 2012)

Now legislation has moved their war on the exotic anim, sal keeping crusade to illinois, the way the set these bills up they can add any animal to it they wish, this is the doing of hsus, soon they will try and ban all exotics nationwide...its only a mater of time....

exotic pets permit


----------



## philzoso513 (Feb 5, 2012)

NERD had a great video on this. They mainly seem to produce ball pythons, but they understand the importance of stopping this ban. I recommend watching it to see what they said. HSUS and PETA want to take away all our rights to own any animals. Google NERD or new england reptile distributors to watch the video


----------



## RamblinRose (Feb 5, 2012)

Man this sux. Bad enough you have to have a permit for near everything in Illinois anyway, now this.


----------



## Khoilie (Feb 5, 2012)

I wouldnt worry too much. Its extremely hard to enforce something like this. Just be smart, care for your animals and dont be showing them off to the neighbourhood. Where i live in Canada its "technically" illegal to own any exotic animal as a pet yet theres about a dozen exotic pet stores within a 10min drive and I have never, ever heard of anyone having there pet taken away or even fined. except for the odd idiot here and there that has something venomous and someone gets bitten, or a dumbass with a 10foot croc living in the bathtub in his apartment or a moron with a tiger chained up in his back yard. Dont worry about it guys, its not as bad as u think lol


----------



## txrepgirl (Feb 5, 2012)

Like they have nothing better to do then try to ban everything. I understand that they want people to be save. But how come they don't ban dogs ? Pleople let them run around loose ( even if there is a leash law ). My neighbors dogs got into our yard before but you don't see our lizards go into theirs.


----------



## got10 (Feb 5, 2012)

Khoilie said:


> I wouldnt worry too much. Its extremely hard to enforce something like this. Just be smart, care for your animals and dont be showing them off to the neighbourhood. Where i live in Canada its "technically" illegal to own any exotic animal as a pet yet theres about a dozen exotic pet stores within a 10min drive and I have never, ever heard of anyone having there pet taken away or even fined. except for the odd idiot here and there that has something venomous and someone gets bitten, or a dumbass with a 10foot croc living in the bathtub in his apartment or a moron with a tiger chained up in his back yard. Dont worry about it guys, its not as bad as u think lol



What these "LAWMAKERS" are doing is pandering to mass hysteria aka kissing ass. But , what they are really doing is creating an enviroment whearass the legit keepers are going to have to underground.. If you really want to stop an invasive species that is doing HORRIBLE damage to the eco system . TNR all stray cats' 
Also there is now an underground economy . And if I now own an animal that is banned I cannot take it to a shelter or a rescue group if I no can properly care for it. So what do i do now,?? I dump it in the woods or in the park or along the highway . Why there you ask? Because if i turn it in to a shelter I will be be fined or arrested. These dopes dont think things out
Over turn these bills and laws people . Vote out the fools that put them into play and abolish PETA


----------



## Kimmie (Feb 5, 2012)

people it is not only about the ban of animals but of all the animals in the world please look in on http://www.thepetitionsite.com/animal-welfare/ sometimes to give your vote because it counts


----------



## james.w (Feb 5, 2012)

Am I missing something, all I see is that they are requiring permits for "dangerous" animals.


----------



## reptastic (Feb 5, 2012)

james.w said:


> Am I missing something, all I see is that they are requiring permits for "dangerous" animals.



The point is it may start of as just having a permit, but then what to stop them from a full out ban? Its only in its infant stage now, by the time it gets to the govenors desk and after other lawmakers added. Their 2cents it may very well be an exotic ban instead of a permit


----------



## james.w (Feb 5, 2012)

I agree it is possibly a stepping stone. I just thought I was missing something. Hopefully a permit system will be all they implement.


----------



## reptastic (Feb 5, 2012)

I hope so too...but judging the by how the system worked in other states I feel like its inevitable


----------



## RamblinRose (Feb 5, 2012)

Main problem I feel is, if it does come about, "THEY" will get to choose what "THEY" consider to be dangerous and from there, then it goes to cities and towns. They would have a legitimate reason to make owning exotic reptiles of any/ALL kinds illegal to own within their limits. That's the way Illinois works!
They even tried to make it where you would have to have a lic. just to go mushroom hunting, a few years back.


----------



## RamblinRose (Feb 7, 2012)

http://www.ilga.gov/legislation/fulltext.asp?DocName=&SessionId=84&GA=97&DocTypeId=SB&DocNum=3264&GAID=11&LegID=64374&SpecSess=&Session=

please help.... http://usark.org/campaign.php?id=33


----------



## got10 (Feb 7, 2012)

RamblinRose said:


> http://www.ilga.gov/legislation/fulltext.asp?DocName=&SessionId=84&GA=97&DocTypeId=SB&DocNum=3264&GAID=11&LegID=64374&SpecSess=&Session=
> 
> please help.... http://usark.org/campaign.php?id=33





Take it to the voting booths and get rid of politicians that slide this legislation in without letting the affected populace (us the reptile owners ) being made aware of what is going on. It has been so that if we band together we can get our point across at the polls


----------



## Khoilie (Feb 7, 2012)

They did this same thing here in Canada. Im not sure if its municipal or provincial but they actually got away with banning an entire breed of dog here. Pitbulls are illegal to own in my area, unless you already owned one before the ban. And if you did own it before the ban, the new laws are so ridiculous it makes having your dog meaningless. you pretty much cannot take your dog out of your house and if so much as 1 person calls in and complains saying your dog showed signs of aggression they come and take your dog and euthanize it. Its THAT strict. Because a few irresponsible pitbull owners made it on the news as a result of there stupidity leading to an attack on a person, the entire breed is being forced into extinction here. There was no vote, none of the thousands of petitions, or any of the protests were even acknowledged. 

Im still disgusted by this whenever the topic comes up. Pitbulls are my favorite breed of dog and now i can never own one. My children will never know the beauty of this dog breed because the government decided to punish everyone for a few peoples mistakes. In my opinion its just as bad as the Immigration department passing a law to not allow any Middle Eastern people into the country because a few are terrorists and its not that far-fetched because a lot more people have been killed in north america by middle easterns than pitbulls. Sorry if that sounds racist, its just an example. I could of substituted any race or group of people


----------

